# eng.alkurd مميزنا لهذا الشهر مبرووووووووووك



## صناعة المعمار (29 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

للتذكيــــــــــــر......


أخوتي و أخواتي الفت نظركم أننا في هذا الملتقى لا نغفل عن أي مشاركة قيمة  

ونقدر جدا كل من يحاول اثراء المنتدى بمواضيع قيمه ومشاركات في التخصص ومتميزة

(عيوننا عليكم :10: )

تقديرا منها قامت الادارة مشكورة بتكريم الاعضاء المميزين شهريا باعطائهم لونا مميزا ولقب التميز

أرجو أن يكون هذا حافزا للجميع على أن يوجهوا طاقاتهم لاثراء المنتدى, وللتنافس على التميز

________

eng.alkurd أخ انضم الينا حديثا لكن لم يبخل علينا بما عنده, واستطاع أن يثبت نفسه في فترة قصيرة

أشجعه وأبارك له تميزه وادعوه للاستمرار  
.
.
.
ومباركة للمتميزين جميعا لهذا الشهر *هنــــــــــــــــــا*​


----------



## صناعي1 (30 يونيو 2007)

ألف مبروك للأخ eng.alkurd و نتمنى له مزيد من التميز، كما ادعو جميع الاعضاء الى ان يسعوا الى التميز من خلال المشاركات الايجابية التي يكون فيها اضافة و مساهمة في اثراء المنتدى، و من جهتنا كمشرفين فاننا لن نقصر في ترشيح المتميزين للحصول على هذا التكريم.

و دمتم


----------



## فتوح (1 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ألف مبروك لك مهندسنا الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً عن مشاركاتك الثرية بالعلم النافع ودوما في رقي إن شاء الله

والقسم بحمد الله ملئ بالقرات المستحقة للتميز على مجمل اعمالها أو لأعمالها السابقة 

ولكن الذي يتم عليه التقييم والتميز حالياً على آخر شهر من مواضيع جديدية ومشاركات مفيدة ومساعدات لآخرين

نرجوا أن يكون لنا في كل شهر من نبارك له بالتميز


----------



## المهندس (1 يوليو 2007)

ألف مبارك للمتميزين ..
و مبارك للمتميز eng.alkurd 

و مزيد من الإبداع و العطاء ..

بارك الله فيك مشرفتنا الفاضلة ..

تحياتي
​


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (5 يوليو 2007)

*Mabrook All*

Congratulation engg Al-kurd, and I hop this will inspire others include me to cooperate effectively in the forum, about me I set an objective for this month to at least involve in 15 times :15:


----------



## eng.alkurd (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على ثقتكم بما أقدمه (المهندس الفلسطيني)


----------



## مبتدئ1 (8 يوليو 2007)

الف مبروك للاخ ونتمنى المزيد ووفقك الله


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (11 يوليو 2007)

مبارك يا eng.alkurd


----------



## ريمون عدلي (13 يوليو 2007)

مبروك الف مبروك علي التميز
شكرا لك الف شكر


----------



## indust_a (17 يوليو 2007)

الف مبروك أخي وشد حيلك 
أخوك من الجامعة الاسلامية


----------



## eng_mostafaa (18 يوليو 2007)

الف مبروك الاخ eng.alkurd ونتمنى ليك مزيد من التميز والعطاء ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.love (19 يوليو 2007)

الف مبروك لاخ


----------

